#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Τάσεις von Mises

## Pappos

Προσπάθεια εξήγησης για τις τάσεις von Mises στην περίπτωση Silos.

Οι τάσεις von Mises ή (ή και αλλιώς συχνά αναφέρονται  και ως τάσεις  σύγκρισης) έχουν σχέση με το υλικό. Για παράδειγμα δεν έχει νόημα για  υλικά όπως το γυαλί ή η πέτρα, αλλά έχει νόημα για τον χάλυβα γιατί  έιναι ένα υλικό που έχει ιδιότητες πλάστιμης συμπεριφοράς. Παρακάτω ο  ορισμός 
sigma v = sqrt(sigma x² + sigma y² + sigma z² - sigma x*sigma y - sigma  y*sigma z - sigma z*sigma x + 3*tau xy + 3*tau yz + 3*tau zx) 

όπου το πρώτο μέρος των τετραγώνων είναι το αποτέλεσμα των συνολικών  διανυσματικών τάσεων και τα ενδιάμεσα έχουν να κάνουν με τις τάσεις του  υλικού και τις παραμορφώσεις που δέχεται.
Δηλαδή αν έχεις σε  δυο κάθετες τάσεις το ίδιο πρόσημο για παράδειγμα  θλίψη τότε το υλικό δεν δέχεται μεγάλη πίεση, δεν ζορίζεται ενώ το  αντίθετο συμβαίνει όταν έχεις εφελκυσμό. Αν η τάση von Mises ξεπεράσει  τό όριο τότε το υλικό αρχίζει να συμπεριφέρεται πλάστιμα.

Στην περίπτωση τώρα του κυλίνρου(δηλαδή στην περίπτωση silos), έχεις πλευρική  συστολή και παίζει πάντα ρόλο πως είναι κατανεμημένες οι ορθγογωνικές  τάσεις. Στην περίπτωση του silos (κύλινδρος) επειδή δεν υπάρχουν άλλες  τάσεις στην διεύθυνση της πλευρικής συστολής η τάση von Mises είναι η  τάση εφελκυσμού. (Πλευρική συστολή είναι όταν για τον κύλινδρο π.χ.  ενεργούν εφελκυστικές δυνάμεις, που έχουν την τάση να το κάνουν  μακρύτερο, επειδή το τραβάνε αλλά και λεπτότερο)  Δεν θα μπω άλλο σε  λεπτομέρειες αλλά η τάση von Mises στην ουσία δεν είναι καμία πραγματική τάση μέτρησης αλλά ένα είδος σύγκρισης τάσης υλικού πως επηρεάζει την  τάση θλίψης. Δηλαδή σε σχέση με την τάση θλίψης. Το βασικό πάντως είναι  ότι για να ισχύει η τάση von Mises πρέπει η γραμμές ροής της πλευρικής  συστολής σε όλες τις διευθύνσεις να είναι το ίδιο. Με άλλα λόγια η τάση  von Mises σου δείχνει πότε ένα ισότροπο υλικό (δηλαδή δε μεταβάλλονται οι ιδιότητές του υλικού προς τις διάφορες διευθύνσεις) αρχίζει και παραμορφώνεται  πλάστιμα.  Άρα λογικό να σου βγάζει τάσεις όταν δεν έχεις σεισμό γιατί  τότε δεν έχεις ομοιόμορφη κατανομή ροής των τάσεων και βασική προϋπόθεση  για να ισχύει αυτό είναι ότι η πλευρική συστολή είναι ομοιόμορφη.

----------

